# samsung bd-p1500 device code



## dsmith888 (Dec 13, 2008)

Anybody know what the device code for this Bluray DVD player might be? Tried all the ones in the manual for the VIP211.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Blu-Rays aren't DVDs, and manufacturers use different code sets for Blu-Ray players than they used for DVDs. There are no Blu-Ray codes in the remotes.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Get a 21.0 IR/UHF Pro remote from Dish, and "teach" it the codes for your player. Or if you have an IR receiver, you can use any universal remote that works with both E* equipment and your Blue Ray, I'd suggest a learning remote of some type.


----------

